# Hand Made Tools



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

An anyone tell us if there is book out there in how to fasten weapons? I have read and made note of some of the thing posted in threads along the way.
Buy would like to know if such a book exists and if they recommendations on those you feel are not a waste of money 
Thanks
Ceng


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Making Hand Tools Would be a good place to start. Practice making tools. Weapons are just modified tools.
Also this book Primitive Survival Tools, Weapons


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

It's not a book, but Instructables will have a variety of videos that might have what you're looking for too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Tell me what you're making Centgasser.I'm pretty good at this.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Magus said:


> Tell me what you're making Centgasser.I'm pretty good at this.


Would like to make some self defense type weapons, and things that would help cut wood. Have old axe heads but don't know how to make a handle. It's just thoughts I'm having with a tight budget that it may be easier, cheaper to make some practical tools instead of purchasing them.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I will def be ordering these, also just purchased the SAS Survival guide. Looked like it had very useful info.


----------

